# CS - Latency issues



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi,

I currently have a few issues regarding the letancy on CS1.6. I have just fixed by PC and have a steady internet connection (this is not the blame to the latency), although i keep pinging super-high in games. This is going to be due to some sort of networking resources commitment problem, either that or there is a program taking up a lot of the bandwith sending and receiving packets that i dont want or need whilst playing the game. It's also not an issue with in-game commands.

Help!

Regards,
Nick.


----------



## ibfcqvpnic (Mar 25, 2007)

What is your bandwidth package?


----------



## mckillwashere (Jul 5, 2007)

I used to have the same problem but then i realised i left open several network consuming programs like MSN messenger, Outlook. So try closing any messenger, email, or p2p file sharing programs.


----------

